# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Hello i just googled my own name, and a lot of my personal information shows up

## CencorMyName

Hello, i just googled my own name, and a lot of my personal information shows up on this site, bank account, name, mothers name, facebook, city etc, i will file a lawsuit against this forum if this personal information does not get removd, it was not posted with my consent.

Best regards Ivan Ristic.


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...rading-93.html (SCAMMER INFORMATION- check this first BEFORE trading)

----------


## Jadd

Censor*

Maybe you should think next time before scamming someone?

Edit: I looked at your Facebook profile and you look like a dumbass.

----------


## Watcher

*You were asking for it. And a law suit would get you only in more problem. So yeah file a lawsuit so the authorities can punish you for scamming people as you now open admitting it. Saved what you said and happy to use it against you. I am one of your victims so please take steps as i will too.

And problem with you is that you keep on making new accounts on this site to scam new people and tracked round 20+ you made here in the past. And as you are complaining now. I will step forward to take the responsibility to get it in court. Got the money and the people for it. If that it what takes it to stop you i will do it. And contacting paypal now my self to stop your bullshit.*

----------


## CencorMyName

> *You were asking for it. And a law suit would get you only in more problem. So yeah file a lawsuit so the authorities can punish you for scamming people as you now open admitting it. Saved what you said and happy to use it against you. I am one of your victims so please take steps as i will too.
> 
> And problem with you is that you keep on making new accounts on this site to scam new people and tracked round 20+ you made here in the past. And as you are complaining now. I will step forward to take the responsibility to get it in court. Got the money and the people for it. If that it what takes it to stop you i will do it. And contacting paypal now my self to stop your bullshit.*


Dont speak about things you know nothing about, this specifik case has been turned around by Danish authorities, and it has been closed, it has been determined that my bank account, and my personal information was abused.

I will file a police rapport against this site for refusing to remove disclosing personal information. 

I do not own a paypal account, so feel free to do so.

EDIT: I only have 1 account on this forum, the one that has been created here and now.

----------


## Watcher

*Then pm a mod you dumbass to do something about it. Instead of making a thread.

And there are different ways you can ask. As you say now you had nothing to do with it and that your accounts got comprised and paypal got made without you knowing about it. Next time just ask like normal people if a mod wants to remove it because you know nothing of this. Instead going all whining like a little kid to get the authorities right away involved*

----------


## Nightshadey

I just googled Ivan Ristic and no link to this forum ever came up. sounds a bit fishy too me

----------


## CencorMyName

google Ivan Ristic Vejle

----------


## Watcher

*Just like i said pm a mod to remove it and explain what happened. And i am sure they will so why in the hell you are starting threatening to get things done...*

----------


## CencorMyName

> Censor*
> 
> Maybe you should think next time before scamming someone?
> 
> Edit: I looked at your Facebook profile and you look like a dumbass.


_
"Jealousy - that jumble of secret worship and ostensible aversion."_

----------


## CencorMyName

I dont know how to find a mod, i just posted in the first "Support" forum i could find, i am sorry if this does not belong here, i will try to find a mod.

----------


## Watcher

> I dont know how to find a mod, i just posted in the first "Support" forum i could find, i am sorry if this does not belong here, i will try to find a mod.


*Pm Kurios, Jd, Freefall, Remus3, HI5, JChunx and there are few more. You can see their names in the trade section. And this problem will get fixed instead of now having me rage on you as i was one of your victims ^^*

----------


## CencorMyName

> *Pm Kurios, Jd, Freefall, Remus3, HI5, JChunx and there are few more. You can see their names in the trade section. And this problem will get fixed instead of now having me rage on you as i was one of your victims ^^*


Thank you very much for the information, i have contacted them now via a PM, i am sorry for whatever happend to you and the person abusing my information.

----------


## Watcher

> Thank you very much for the information, i have contacted them now via a PM, i am sorry for whatever happend to you and the person abusing my information.


*No worries*

----------


## CencorMyName

I contacted the admins, nothing is getting done about this situation.

----------


## Watcher

> I contacted the admins, nothing is getting done about this situation.


*You got a reply from them?*

----------


## KuRIoS

you havent contacted us, at least not me and I am an admin here. Whatever info is in the scam thread, is there because you or someone with your info has scammed someone. As you can see, the only info is what you already gave out publicly on your own. I have removed the bank info screenshot. Contact the poster to have the rest removed, though I doubt he wants to remove it when a thief requests it!

----------

